# Shaun where are you



## derrick (14 Dec 2019)

Love the site, but the mods are getting a bit silly. They don't seem to understand humour.Can you please sort this out. They will not let me post in the joke thread,


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2019)

Tell you what, Derrick, you send me the joke via private message and I will post it in the thread.

In return, you can post for me in a couple of the threads in current affairs which I'm banned from.

That'll fettle 'em.


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Tell you what, Derrick, you send me the joke via private message and I will post it in the thread.
> 
> In return, you can post for me in a couple of the threads in current affairs which I'm banned from.
> 
> That'll fettle 'em.


I would love to be able to post in both threads..At the end of the day it's only light hearted stuff.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> Love the site, but the mods are getting a bit silly. They don't seem to understand humour.Can you please sort this out. They will not let me post in the joke thread,


His name is @Shaun 
He told the Mods team to ban you, because by now you should know how to spell his name


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> His name is @Shaun
> He told the Mods team to ban you, because by now you should know how to spell his name


Edited.
Sorry @Shaun Spelling was my thing in my youth, But age has taken it's toll.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> Love the site, but the mods are getting a bit silly. They don't seem to understand humour.Can you please sort this out. They will not let me post in the joke thread,



If its any consolation @derrick they silence the 'humerus' lefties too 

How's that for balance ?


----------



## Rocky (14 Dec 2019)

In defence of the Mods, they do a difficult job, they are all unpaid volunteers and without them we wouldn’t have such a good forum. @Shaun could you pass on our thanks to your team.


----------

